# Crowdcube investing



## ThirstyLizard (14 Nov 2017)

Interested to hear people's thoughts on the Crowdcube platform of equity investments in non-public businesses.

I don't get why someone would invest as I see no way of getting funds back without the company being sold, or publicly listed on a stock exchange.

Thoughts?

https://www.crowdcube.com


----------

